# Elephant Butts



## PapaStoogie (Sep 8, 2013)

Has anybody tried Elephant Butts. The name says it all.:dizzy:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

My cousin gifted me some yesterday. Free swag for a golf event. Dominican. Not the best smokes, but far superior to Ghurkha.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

:welcome: to Puff, Pat! I have not tried these, but the name is amusing enough for me to smoke one and see what they're like :smoke2:


----------



## PapaStoogie (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah I agree, I smoke a Maduro a little harsh, but kept a good ash, burned well. I have a corona to try. My favorite cheap smoke are Backwoods. Any body else have a favorite cheap stoogie?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Never tried'em but the name is indeed amusing.

Since this isn't and introduction, I'm gonna have to move it. When you vet a minute, you might consider posting up a pepper into so the gang can welcome you aboard.


----------



## PapaStoogie (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh? I was looking for a way to make an intro is there a link?


----------

